# Colloquiale per ragazzino



## parolearruffate

Ciao ragazzi,
sto cercando un termine colloquiale per ragazzino, qualcosa tipo: bamboccio, che però non mi piace. L'ideale sarebbe pischello ma credo si usi solo qui a Roma vero? Conoscete altri modi di dire?
Grazie mille


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bamboccio non vuol dire ragazzino, ma scemotto


----------



## nikis

parolearruffate said:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> sto cercando un termine colloquiale per ragazzino, qualcosa tipo: bamboccio, che però non mi piace. L'ideale sarebbe pischello ma credo si usi solo qui a Roma vero? Conoscete altri modi di dire?
> Grazie mille


 

Pischello, ragazzetto, ragazzotto, giovanotto, sbarbato, sbarbatello....


----------



## ectropion

Piccoletto...


----------



## gabrigabri

Potresti scrivere la frase o il contesto?

Deve essere negativo? neutrale?


----------



## parolearruffate

E' un uomo che dice a un ragazzino: Ehi pischello ma tu sei di Pihoun (nome di un paese)? E' un uomo adulto che si rivolge a un ragazzino e parla un linguaggio molto molto colloquiale, ma non caratterizzato dialettalmente.
Potreste dirmi in che regioni italiane si usa ( o perlomeno si capisce) pischello? 
Grazie


----------



## gabrigabri

Io lo capisco (sono di Torino).
Ma è sicuramente romano (e lo capisco perché ho amici a Roma, ci vado spesso, ecc.)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Altre possibilità:monello
marmocchio
moccioso​E sì, pischello solo romanesco, secondo me.


----------



## calexico21

Marmocchio o moccioso è meno dialettale, pischello non l'avevo mai sentito prima..


----------



## federicoft

È sempre difficile suggerire parole che siano al contempo colloquiali ma assolutamente prive di qualsiasi connotazione regionale.

Marmocchio, moccioso credo siano quelle si avvicinino di più.


----------



## nikis

federicoft said:


> È sempre difficile suggerire parole che siano al contempo colloquiali ma assolutamente prive di qualsiasi connotazione regionale.
> 
> Marmocchio, moccioso credo siano quelle si avvicinino di più.


 


Confermo, marmocchio è il migliore; pischello mi piace ma è molto romanesco.


----------



## housecameron

gabrigabri said:


> Io lo capisco (sono di Torino).



Anch'io lo capisco, ma ho sempre e solo sentito _pische*r*lo_ 
Tra l'altro, ho trovato questa versione anche in Google libri, Porto di mare di Livio Romano.


----------



## pomar

Qui (in Sardegna) pischello (e pischellino) si capisce e si usa, ma con un significato forse più limitato rispetto al romanesco, nel senso di principiante, alle prime armi.
Qui si usa anche pivello, nel senso di ragazzo. Da qualche altra parte?


----------



## AnnieHall

Io sono del nord e 'pischello' non si usa afftatto e anche 'ragazzino' è molto meno diffuso rispetto al contesto romano. 
Credo che un uomo adulto della mia città direbbe semplicemente 'hey bimbo, ma tu sei di...?'.


----------



## Atars

pomar said:
			
		

> Qui (in Sardegna) pischello (e pischellino) si capisce e si usa, ma con un significato forse più limitato rispetto al romanesco, nel senso di principiante, alle prime armi. Qui si usa anche pivello, nel senso di ragazzo.


Il termine 'pivello' si usa anche a Roma ma proprio per indicare quel principiante alle prime armi di cui hai parlato tu pomar. Al contrario 'pischello' è riferito genericamente a un ragazzo/ino quindi direi che, nel tuo caso, questo ultimo termine non è delimitato bensì è allargato ad un significato più ampio e generico.



			
				AnnieHall said:
			
		

> Io sono del nord.... Credo che un uomo adulto della mia città direbbe semplicemente 'hey bimbo


Ciao AnnieHall, scusa ma la tua città quale sarebbe? Credo che 'bimbo' utilizzato con tono ironico per indicare un ragazzo si può ritrovare un po' in tutta Italia.


----------



## pomar

A Pisa (non so se anche nel resto della Toscana) ho sentito spesso usare bimbo/a per ragazzo/a, senza nessuna particolare ironia.


----------



## AnnieHall

infatti, volevo dire che, se il personaggio non è caratterizzato dal punto di vista linguistico, forse sarebbe opportuno tradurre con un'espressione 'non localizzabile', ovverosia con un termine 'colloquiale' che potrebbe essere utilizzato in tutta Italia


----------



## parolearruffate

Ciao a tutti e grazie per le vostre risposte. Il personaggio è caratterizzato dal punto di vista linguistico come parlante un linguaggio molto colloquiale ma non dialettale. Bimbo è comunque troppo neutro, non va bene. Pivello mi suona un po' artificiale... non so... ho ancora tempo per pensarci e per chiarirmi le idee!


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao! 
Mi piacciono i suggerimenti della nostra mod  e, tenuto conto del contesto io voto per *marmocchio*.


----------



## Liana1234

Anche secondo me è meglio marmocchio...pischello credo che ormai un pò tutta Italia capisca il significato della parola, ma se non deve usare il dialetto, allora marmocchio, moccioso.


----------



## Hermocrates

pomar said:


> A Pisa (non so se anche nel resto della Toscana) ho sentito spesso usare bimbo/a per ragazzo/a, senza nessuna particolare ironia.



Confermo, sono parte pisano e almeno a Pisa "bimbo" è decisamente più diffuso che "bambino". Ma altrove in Italia mi pare non si usi tanto nel linguaggio parlato. 



Liana1234 said:


> Anche secondo me è meglio marmocchio...pischello credo che ormai un pò tutta Italia capisca il significato della parola, ma se non deve usare il dialetto, allora marmocchio, moccioso.



Anch'io voterei per moccioso o marmocchio in questo caso. Personalmente, forse sarei più incline per moccioso. Mi piace di più come suono.

Rye


----------



## Sprocedato

_Moccioso_ è un po' troppo spregiativo. Fa riferimento al moccio, dà l'immagine di un bambino così piccolo che non si sa ancora soffiare il naso. Il De Mauro lo spiega come «ragazzino inesperto e immaturo che si dà arie da adulto». Se ti rivolgi a un bambino dandogli del moccioso è come se gli stessi dicendo «non darti tante arie».

_Marmocchio_ l'ho sentito usare, in modo scherzoso e affettuoso, di solito in terza persona: «Come stanno i marmocchi?» È un po' come dire _piccola peste_, non mi sembra adatto per chiamare un bambino/ragazzino che non conosci. (Ma forse da qualche parte si usa?)

Bocia, toso, guaglione sono dialettalissimi...

Ragazzino, bambino, piccolo, bimbo, piccino *sono* colloquiali!  



federicoft said:


> È sempre difficile suggerire parole che siano al contempo colloquiali ma assolutamente prive di qualsiasi connotazione regionale.



Sottoscrivo.


----------



## Dulcinea

Pischello indicherebbe comunque un'età dai 15 ai 20 anni. Casomai "pischelletto", che sarebbe un individuo sugli 11-13 anni. 
"Ragazzino" invece indica un'età ancora inferiore, forse 9-10 anni. Marmocchio mi fa pensare a un bambino molto piccolo (2-3 anni). 

Tutto dipende dall'età che ha questo "ragazzino".


----------

